# Looking for some good thai boxing gloves.



## MTRussell (Jun 28, 2010)

My son and I have just started muay thai training, and we're looking for some good thai boxing gloves. 

They need to be a good pair which are cheap. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's something:

http://www.gorillagear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38&products_id=66

For the price, these are great gloves.  They are very durable / leather.  I'm pretty sure the only reason he's selling them that cheap is they where sort of a "experimental" model that don't have any logos or branding on them.

These are a nice budget glove as well:
http://www.gorillagear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_52&products_id=9

But not leather, still a good glove for the price though.

Unfortunately good quality gloves are rarely cheap


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2010)

What does your instructor suggest? What do the other students wear?

I'd suggest any by Fairtex, buying the cheapest isn't always a good idea, you end up buying more pairs, I'd try to get leather ones as well if you can.


----------



## MTRussell (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

Andrew, the gloves look pretty good. Thanks for sharing them.

Tez, next time we go, we'll check what the other gloves are. Other students have different styles compared to the ones that the club bought but I'll be sure to check.

Extra info: I am from England and I think my son would be a 10/12oz.


EDIT: Would these be a good pair? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Professional-...K_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item19af193165


----------



## Shims (Jun 28, 2010)

Are there any good gloves which are not made of leather?


----------



## vankuen (Jun 29, 2010)

I recommend KO fightgear's gloves.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 29, 2010)

Try Blitz, they have some reasonably priced ones for adults and kids.
Where in England are you training?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 29, 2010)

Shims said:


> Are there any good gloves which are not made of leather?



Good gloves are made of leather, nothing else will last as long.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2010)

We use the black leather ones as 'club' gloves, they stand up to quite a bit of use and abuse lol. Delivery is pretty good too.It's a very reputable company here in the UK.
http://www.blitzsport.com/Products/Gloves

If however you ever want MMA gloves contact me as we have our own made, in leather, for a very reasonable price! Well, have to bung an ad in where I can lol!


----------



## MTRussell (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Tez, and nice advertising 

By the way, I'm training in Luton.


----------

